# 2010 Halloween Magazines



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

Rikki, I got 3 at WM this week!! and yes, they were $10 each!! I about died. but there is no way I could NOT buy them!!

They are still in the bag at home. It's like sweet anticipation!! I am not opening them until I have total alone, quiet time to really delve into them!! LOL 

I'm like a kid with a new toy!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

ok ladies you just made me dress and want to go out to see if here in canada we get them too at the same time . i have been checking them for the last week to see which one will be out . I was wondering if Martha S. will do another one this year ??? anyone knows ? 
thanks 
Frenchy


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't know frenchy, but I was looking at her website yesterday for some ideas....came up with a few things I might try! I love her stuff, but some times I wished she'd be more practical with the price of her projects - no way I can afford to make some of the things she does! But I can still drool over them!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

BevAnn it's the same with me she is not what u call cheap for price but it gave me some idea that i can adapt for less money 

Frenchy


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I almost started a thread about magazines. I picked up my first one of the season, Fall Baking or something like that but it was 90% Halloween ideas. I have been checking every time I'm at the store too so I guess I should go look again!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The ones I saw were at Kroger, just an FYI.  Haven't made it out to Barnes & Noble yet.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

Kroger also has the Halloween Taste Of Home. I picked up another one at Kmart..Halloween Food,Fun & Crafts.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

sweet&sinister said:


> Kroger also has the Halloween Taste Of Home.


Yep, that was one of the $10 ones that I couldn't remember the name of.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

All I've seen so far are Family Fun and Taste of Home, and both seem to be nothing more than "1001 Ways to Make a Cupcake Monster". I'm hoping for something a little more original before I plunk down ten bucks. Anybody know if Martha Stewart will put out a Halloween edition again this year?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

No idea about Martha...hopefully.

The BHG issue has some "cupcake monster" type stuff but it had a lot of stuff geared towards adults. I was pleased with it and it was $6.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have both the taste of home and Halloween Food, fun and crafts. I enjoyed it but.....


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Rikki said:


> The BHG issue has some "cupcake monster" type stuff but it had a lot of stuff geared towards adults. I was pleased with it and it was $6.


Was the BHG a special issue, or the October issue of the magazine?


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

And no one spotted the " just cross stitch" mag with Halloween patterns yet have they? I'd pay happily for that one...-amy


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been wondering about Martha's issue too, so I googled it. Found this: http://everyday-houseblend.blogspot.com/2010/08/martha-stewart-halloween-special-issue.html which says it'll be out Aug 31, and will be a "book" this year. Hopefully this blogger is right, because I'd love a larger Martha Halloween issue. 
Like everyone else has said, I've seen a couple of the small baking magazines which have the same recipes every year, and I know I've seen two different $10 one's that I passed on. I did however pick up the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween magazine. Mine is a whole issue of just Halloween, not a regular BH&G. It was $5.99 at Target. I'm going in the book store this weekend, so I'll post if I find any more out.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

v_gan said:


> Was the BHG a special issue, or the October issue of the magazine?


Yep, like Bellelostdrake said, it was a special issue - "Halloween tricks & treats".


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Yep, like Bellelostdrake said, it was a special issue - "Halloween tricks & treats".


YAY!! I can't wait to find it.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

My wife bought a halloween edition last year which was mostly small crafts and food recipes. I do not think I will buy it but my wife might. I wish the had a Better Haunter magazine for me to enjoy...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I got the new HauntWorld the other day. If you want inspiration, buy it and forget the supermarket fluff.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I have a nice little collection of all the Martha S. Magazines going back about 10 years or so.... I have ALL of her October editions (some GREAT recipes!) as well as any Special Halloween editions she's put out... so if that blogger is right that makes me super excited!! I usually get the BHG too... so I'll have to check that out! Thanks for the heads up on the mags.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for posting about magazines. I totally forgot to start checking for these. Last year I went all out buying every one I could find (even the expensive ones). Was disappointed in some. This year I shall be more selective. We'll see how that works!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Crikey! I didn't see this thread until I posted mine about Better Homes & Gardens.
Hey mods, if you wanna move mine into this thread, feel free.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

whynotgrl666 said:


> And no one spotted the " just cross stitch" mag with Halloween patterns yet have they? I'd pay happily for that one...-amy


Spotted it at Barnes & Noble today, along with some other Halloween magazines.

In the second picture, the three in the middle are $10 each. The Betty Crocker one is Halloween on one side and Thanksgiving on the other.


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

I almost bought one yesterday...but it was filled with really cutesy stuff, didn't exactly tickle my fancy. As much as I am a SUCKER for ghost cupcakes. Cool to see it out though.

I do have the HauntWorld mag. ^___^ <3 Teehee

All my fingers, toes, and tentacles are crossed that Martha's edition this season will be better than last years (kinda sounds that way!). I do love oogling that stunning Friesian of hers, but the ideas for the most part were "meh", for the bucks. 
Come on, Martha (and assorted legions of designers), you Halloween-loving fool, you!


----------



## mirdc (Aug 23, 2010)

I got the BHG magazine and really liked the bookshelf that they had done up with the clocks and lace covered pumpkins. Looking forward to the Martha Stewart one, although I have not been impressed with grandinroads' selections this season.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Whynotgirl, I saw a Halloween cross stitch magazine at Fry's Electronics yesterday. Not sure what the title was, though... it had a green witch pattern on the cover.





whynotgrl666 said:


> And no one spotted the " just cross stitch" mag with Halloween patterns yet have they? I'd pay happily for that one...-amy


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Rikki.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, the Martha mag is out - unfortunately it's a "best of" issue so there is literally nothing new in it! Great for anyone who didn't buy the past Halloween issues but not so great if you already have them all. VERY disappointed. I did pick up the BHG halloween issue and I'm sure I'll enjoy it.


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I have all the old Martha Stewart Halloween issues along with the old Family Fun and B H issues. I love to look back at all the old ideas. I also have a really cool binder book from TASTE OF HOME full of Halloween ideas and recipes. I can't wait to see all the new stuff coming out. I take care of kids so I love checking out BARNES AND NOBLE childrens section for all their Halloween books-still a kid at heart and Halloween is the BOMB


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought both the BHG and TOH. BHG is pretty nice, some great ideas...Taste Of Home is pretty much a book of their ideas from previous books (maybe one or two new). Kinda bummed. I was really hoping for some new ideas, especially for gross/gory since I'm known for it! I can't belive I didn't think of Barnes and Nobles!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Spotted it at Barnes & Noble today, along with some other Halloween magazines.
> 
> In the second picture, the three in the middle are $10 each. The Betty Crocker one is Halloween on one side and Thanksgiving on the other.


How much was the Cloth Paper Scissors Mag? I'd love to see the Day of the Dead article. Might have to drive by Barnes & Noble on the way home tonight.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Nevergoback said:


> How much was the Cloth Paper Scissors Mag? I'd love to see the Day of the Dead article. Might have to drive by Barnes & Noble on the way home tonight.


I can't remember exactly but I'm thinking it was $6.99. Not entirely sure though.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Got the Better Home & Gardens Halloween edition last night!
> 
> I also saw a couple of other special editions that were $9.99 each (can't remember titles, I think one was Family Fun). I didn't pick them up - that's just too expensive for a magazine.


FYI... Costco is carrying the BHG ($5.99 list) and the Ultimate Halloween Magazine ($9.99 list) currently for 30% off list price... I got the BHG one today for $4.19. and the $9.99 was $6.99. 

=)


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Well, the Martha mag is out - unfortunately it's a "best of" issue so there is literally nothing new in it! Great for anyone who didn't buy the past Halloween issues but not so great if you already have them all. VERY disappointed. I did pick up the BHG halloween issue and I'm sure I'll enjoy it.


I thought the martha one wasnt coming out til the 31st?


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got surprised with a buycostumes.com catalog in the mail! I didn't even sign up to get one! I have no idea how it got my info but I don't care! it has 57 pages of costumes but only 6 pages of decor, it's really cool!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Just got back from Kroger - in the magazine section they had a Gooseberry Patch Halloween issue for $9.99 (looked like mostly kiddy stuff) and a Woman's Day Halloween issue for $5.99 (flipped through it, looked okay, some recipe idea I hadn't seen anywhere else before, will probably grab it later). 

At the registers I found the Martha Stewart Halloween "book", also $9.99. As someone said above, it is mostly rehash from previous years. Looked like there might have been a few new costumes and possibly a couple of new recipes. Couldn't get a picture of it because there were employees everywhere though.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Mandathewitch said:


> I thought the martha one wasnt coming out til the 31st?


IDK, it was on the rack at Border's Books yesterday.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm so glad for this thread! Subbing it right now.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Crap I wish martha's was brand new stuff.
Last years wasn't great but the year before I loved.


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I went to Barnes and Noble looking for Martha's yesterday, and not only didn't find hers, I didn't find any other new ones. I'm going to check again today at Borders. Even if it's all stuff we've seen of hers before, I think I need it anyway. It would be an incomplete collection if I skipped a year. Anyone in Cali spotted Martha's yet?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

bellelostdrake said:


> Anyone in Cali spotted Martha's yet?


Not yet...


----------



## justd (Aug 16, 2010)

I finally found the better homes halloween issue for this year!! I couldnt wait to get home with it last night. I can say Im a little disappointed though. This issue isnt nearly as good as last years. A few cool things, but still bummed!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Just got back from Kroger - in the magazine section they had a Gooseberry Patch Halloween issue for $9.99 (looked like mostly kiddy stuff) and a Woman's Day Halloween issue for $5.99 (flipped through it, looked okay, some recipe idea I hadn't seen anywhere else before, will probably grab it later).
> 
> At the registers I found the Martha Stewart Halloween "book", also $9.99. As someone said above, it is mostly rehash from previous years. Looked like there might have been a few new costumes and possibly a couple of new recipes. Couldn't get a picture of it because there were employees everywhere though.




After reading most of this thread yesterday I stopped in B&N tonight and picked up the BH&G issue with the great haunted inn decorating article. Looked like a number of other things in it that I'll enjoy looking over too. 

I almost picked up the Woman's Day issue. I don't have kids and it's pretty kid packed so that was kind of waste for me. Like you there were some recipes that peaked my interest. I seem to remember some sort of pumpkin and cake mix dessert that looked pretty good and sounded good too.

There was a doll making magazine that had a halloween focus to it and if I had the time I would have picked it up too. Can't recall the name of it but I liked the Wednesday doll and the goblins. Another crafty kind of magazine had some witch paper dolls you made and glue photos of faces onto them. In the layout I seem to recall one with Queen Elizabeth of all people (or I was mistaken). I actually thought doing something like this would be a nice idea for placeholders at a dinner table. Great if you could get pics of the attendees faces and glue them on to the bodies ahead of time for a personalized effect.

B&N (in California) had Martha's issue on the racks. It was packed with a lot of her great past ideas. I have a number of the old magazines so for me it was too much of a repeat to buy but if I didn't have any of the previous stuff I would buy a copy of it. Nice glossy printing and quality paper as I recall. A lot of the projects in it are/were on her website, but if you like to have one magazine with everything in it, it didn't fall short IMO.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I was at Walmart tonight and I spotted the BHG magazine. Well I was jumping up and down and squeeling! LOL I scared my bf though! I loooove the dead and breakfast idea. I really want to do that tthis year!!
I am totally in the Halloween spirit now. Time to start prop building!
I have not seen the Martha book yet. Any other canucks seen it lol?


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Rikki said:


> Spotted it at Barnes & Noble today, along with some other Halloween magazines.
> 
> In the second picture, the three in the middle are $10 each. The Betty Crocker one is Halloween on one side and Thanksgiving on the other.


I wound up buying that Cloth Paper Scissors along with Art Doll halloween issue. Both were worth it, plus I got 10% discount for being a B&N member. I may end up subscribing to Cloth Paper Scissors but want to wait so I do not get the issue I just purchased. 

Thank you for this post.


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

I see that a couple of you have the HauntWorld mag. It looks like it would only be for professional haunters, but I'm still intrigued. 

Is it worth a subscription for a person like me who loves Halloween and wants ideas to make it more awesome around the house?


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

I got Martha S magazine in walmart few days ago for 8.49, I only have one of her other magazines so I bought it, I havent saw anything else in my area.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Skullea said:


> I see that a couple of you have the HauntWorld mag. It looks like it would only be for professional haunters, but I'm still intrigued.
> 
> Is it worth a subscription for a person like me who loves Halloween and wants ideas to make it more awesome around the house?


I saw this too, and am considering spending good money on it. Does anyone know if it's available in stores?
Or if there are any other haunters magazines? I've had enough of cute crafts and ridiculous recipes, and I'm not interested in toned down entertaining. I want to open a magazine and see devils dancing with witches!!!


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

ter_ran said:


> My wife bought a halloween edition last year which was mostly small crafts and food recipes. I do not think I will buy it but my wife might. I wish the had a Better Haunter magazine for me to enjoy...


Here here. I think this forum needs to print one magazine annually!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

theworstwitch said:


> I saw this too, and am considering spending good money on it. Does anyone know if it's available in stores?
> Or if there are any other haunters magazines? I've had enough of cute crafts and ridiculous recipes, and I'm not interested in toned down entertaining. I want to open a magazine and see devils dancing with witches!!!


It's not available in stores - subscription only. But most of the articles are posted on the website in one form or another.

Haunted Attraction Magazine is another geared towards pro haunters. Both should be very inspirational for home haunters. You can see the themes and props used at pro haunts and scale them down for your own use.

http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_houses.cfm

http://www.hauntedattraction.com/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i grabbed 4 magazines and got to the register, when the cashier said $42.00, i put 2 back. i got martha stewart and halloween celebrations. marthas costume on the cover is awesome. the rest of the magazine is rehash. 
does anyone know if that cloth paper scissors mag is good? it looks so from the cover. our book store closed down after christmas last year. it was a really nice book store and had been there around 30 years. sad. i always bought lots of christmas gifts there.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I wish Make magazine would do another Halloween issue!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Picked up the Country Living Halloween issue today. A couple of decent ideas and some nice pictures. Not a lot of Halloween content though...a little disappointed.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I thumbed through that at costco on sunday... I'm seriously disappointed with all the magazines this year. Nothing really new or innovative... it's the same ole stuff as previous years repackaged. I've only purchased one, the BHG one that's been out for weeks now. I didn't even buy the Martha Bookazine... it's everything we've already seen without a single new idea period. LAME. Someone said the October issue will be new stuff, but I haven't seen it on sale anywhere yet... shouldn't that be out by now?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Mandathewitch said:


> Someone said the October issue will be new stuff, but I haven't seen it on sale anywhere yet... shouldn't that be out by now?


I've got a subscription and I haven't got that issue yet (gotta love free magazine subscriptions for frequent flyer miles ). Actually, I just got September's a week or two ago.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't seen the Oct MS issue either. Her website still shows the Sept issue. I think they pull prior issues and put out new issues around mid-month so soon I guess.

***BTW if you sign up for Martha Stewart's HolidayWorkshops email newsletter there's a $1 off coupon on the "Martha Stewart Halloween Handbook" (this is the "Best of" with a photo of her with large poofy blonde hair and holding some type of globe or orb). I signed up for the holiday workshop newsletter last year around halloween and lo' an behold a new "issue" 9/8 showed up in today's mail. Thought I'd mention the coupon. It's valid thru 11/8/10. Sorry this is too late for some of you guys (who already bought their copy); sometimes buying early doesn't pay and it looks like this is one of them. Guess it's something to remember for next year relative to her magazines.


Here's a quick link to where to sign up for her newsletters -- the one with the coupon is the Halloween Central one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken the new magazines hit the newstands before the subscribers' editons reach the subscriber. That's been our experience anyway (seems like those that plunk down money in advance should get advance viewing of the magazine to me).

I'm looking forward to the new Oct MS magazine. Hope I'm not disappointed. As some of you have said so many halloween magazines are pretty much reprints of previously published ideas that it's hard to want to spend the money on them. I'm so tired of seeing the same recipes -- witches fingers, mummy wraps, etc. I'm looking for a fresh take on it all. IMO the best so far has been the BH&G haunted hotel issue.

BTW if you try to tune into Martha Stewart on TV around the halloween timeframe, be aware that her show is moving starting Monday, Sept 13, to the Hallmark Channel. This will kick off her new season of shows. Her website has a link to how to find out what channel number and show times the episodes will air (look for the Television tab across the top menu bar).


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I haven't seen the Oct MS issue either. Her website still shows the Sept issue. I think they pull prior issues and put out new issues around mid-month so soon I guess.
> 
> ***BTW if you sign up for Martha Stewart's HolidayWorkshops email newsletter there's a $1 off coupon on the "Martha Stewart Halloween Handbook" (this is the "Best of" with a photo of her with large poofy blonde hair and holding some type of globe or orb). I signed up for the holiday workshop newsletter last year around halloween and lo' an behold a new "issue" 9/8 showed up in today's mail. Thought I'd mention the coupon. It's valid thru 11/8/10. Sorry this is too late for some of you guys (who already bought their copy); sometimes buying early doesn't pay and it looks like this is one of them. Guess it's something to remember for next year relative to her magazines.
> 
> ...


I got this one yesterday with my mom's 20% discount so it wasn't too bad and I have never seen any of her other ones so it's all new to me. 
There is a coupon in this mag that is for 50% off any MS craft item at JoAnn Fabrics. The back of the mag shows bottle labels which look cool. Is there anything neater I should look for and are her prices outrageous????


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think MS mdse is a bit on the higher side (guess it also depends on the type of stores you shop in too for comparison). That being said and having purchased some it, I also think the quality of the materials used is much higher than other companies' products. I generally look at her stuff as long-time keeper stuff. I have a few kitchen molds (cake and chocolate) that honestly would end up being something that would get years of use and be passed down to family members. I view a lot of her stuff as kind of unique and while I don't like everything I see, I do like a majority of it. I like that she shares alot of her ideas and techniques for free on her tv shows and website and through the magazines.

BTW I looked briefly through the Best of issue this year and I saw a lot of projects that were my favorites. I remember watching some of her halloween shows where she showed how to do the kids' costume/makeup for mummy, vampire, etc. and then went out and bought that halloween magazine issue so that I had the written instructions. It's a good issue if you haven't already bought previous years' issues that the ideas came from.

Michaels Craft stores carry her products. Macy's does too. I've seen her stuff in Walmart too and found overstock/closeout items in BigLots! too. ABC Distrubuting/LTD Commodities recently had some of her halloween paper punches. And now that she's going to be on the Hallmark Channel I wonder what kind of arrangement they will have for her products. Since Michaels has weekly coupons that might be used on her stuff, they probably are a good place to find the items at a discount.


----------



## springheeledjack (Jul 21, 2010)

I see some of you wanted a Halloween magazine with a darker side. A magazine called Rue Morgue has a special Halloween issue every year. It deals with macabre films, literature, collectibles etc. It's a great magazine, you can usually find it at Borders or Barnes and Noble. The Halloween issue is not listed as of yet, here's a link if you want to keep tabs on it.

http://rue-morgue.com/index.php

If they don't have it this October, please don't send any goblins, devils, ghouls or other particular nasty things my way...thanks in advance.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just picked up the better homes and garden issue, one i had put back earlier. it's been the best of them all so far. i really like it. lots of cool halloween. i see they have the bead spiders someone made and posted on here.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I love Rue Morgue but it's not exactly a haunter's magazine (no prop or craft ideas, no recipes, etc). That being said, it's probably the best horror mag out there - I think it blows Fangoria out of the water!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Quite some time ago I use to pick up a special effects film magazine, wish I could remember the name, that focused on makeup and there were some great ideas for halloween costumes and makeup in there. I think I use to buy it at a Tower Records (not sure if they are around any longer) but am sure B&N or Borders would carry it.


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I only have the 2009 Martha Stewart Halloween Special and the 2008 Martha Stewart Living October edition, would it be worth it for me to get her new 2010 Halloween handbook since I've noticed some people comment that it has some past projects in it? It's AU$27.95 over here because it is an import so I'm just asking for some opinions before I make the trip to the city to check if there are any left.

angelique_nm


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

in my opinion, unless you're going for the cool new cover, you're buying the same as your old magazines.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I picked up Sandra Lee's Halloween magazine yesterday. I think it may be a first for her. Anyway, I thought it was pretty good. All content, no ads. Much better than most of the others our there and less than $10!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Madame Leota, was it geared more towards kids or did they have adult-oriented ideas?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Rikki said:


> Madame Leota, was it geared more towards kids or did they have adult-oriented ideas?


Actually it was more adult oriented with only a small amount of the usual "monster cupcake" sort of thing. If someone wanted to do an elegant Halloween dinner party, this is their magazine.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Very cool, I'll have to go look for that one.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

We're supposed to be getting Marthas mag over here as of this month. I hope we get the Halloween special too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Martha Stewart Magazine's October Issue is out*

Stopped in Target this evening and saw that the Martha Stewart Magazine's October issue is out on the newsstands now. We were in line so I just grabbed the copy. Only briefly looked through it but so far liked the snake wreath, gothic candlesticks, the fossil cookies I saw while flipping through. Can't wait to curl up in bed tonight and look through it in some more detail.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot that I got my MS Living in the mail a few days ago! It had some decent stuff in it....definitely worth the free subscription!  Oh, and it's being released wth two different covers - so don't buy both covers thinking it's two different magazines!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*The October issue of MS Magazine*

I did read in the magazine that there were two covers. The newsstand copy has several small JOL on the cover and the subscriber issue cover has a beautifully carved pumpkin (same photo as the one use for an article inside the magazine). 

Worth mentioning after looking over the magazine a bit longer:

1) There is a *50% off MS Crafts coupon at Michaels*. Valid thru 10/31/10.

2) Martha has a *primetime special "Tricking and Treating with Martha Stewart"* that will air on the *Hallmark Channel* (her new home on TV as of a few weeks ago) on *Sunday, October 10 @ 9/8Central*. She'll reveal her costume and her guest star will be Brendan Fraser.

3) *Sept 30 (Thursday) on HSN Shopping Channel -- Martha Stewart Crafts* will be featured. Check the HSN website for times in your area and products that will be spotlighted.

4) Regarding The Martha Stewart Show on Hallmark Channel, October marks the month for halloween projects, costumes and recipes. Go to her website for a Hallmark channel schedule in your area. 

5) There are inserts for MS Halloween Crafts and also for MS products in GrandinRoad Catalog.

6) I liked the article on Hazelnuts, candy bar desserts and the Jack Be Nimble pumpkin carving.

Overall I have to say I pleased I bought the issue.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Rikki said:


> I wish Make magazine would do another Halloween issue!


SO DO I.

I bought that one years ago, I think at Chapters and I remember at the time, I was so thrilled to find something specifically Halloween related. I looked forward to purchasing the next year's issue but alas, it was not to be. 

That one and only issue is still available from the website: 
http://www.makershed.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HALLOW07

If you don't own one, you should.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

still trying to find this recipe.... Does
anyone have last years Marthe Stewart's Halloween 2009. I can not find mine
anywhere and there is a great Sausage and Apple Hand Pie recipe that I
need. 

I did pick up this years Martha Stewart. It is hard to resist. I think that last years was better...


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Sandra Lee's Halloween issue is great!
Everyone should check it out... have found it at Walgreens, Sams Club, B&N, etc. She does a great Halloween special every year on Food Network channel.

Martha Stewart has really dropped the pumpkin with a Best of issue. & her October Martha Stewart's Living issue has hardly any Halloween content unlike years past. I do enjoy her Halloween special on tv.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 17, 2010)

I will definitely have to check that out. The forum has been a great place to find ideas. Glad to be here..

I had been looking for weeks on line for that 1 recipe. Feel very lucky to found the sight and the recipe...


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Martha Stewart Sausage and Apple Handpies - Halloween 2009 Issue
(makes 24)

Once assembled, the pies can be frozen up to 3 days until ready to bake. Do not thaw; baking time will remain the same.

*1 pound sweet italian sausage, casings removed
I large onion, diced (1 1/2 cups)
1 teaspoon minced fresh thyme leaves
1/4 teaspoon fresh ground pepper
1 tablesppon vegetable oil (if needed)
1 tablespoon + 1 teaspoon all purpose flour, plus more for dusting
3/4 cup homemade or low-sodium canned chicken stock
1 medium Granny Smith apple, peeld and cut into 1/2 inch dice
1 large egg
*Pate Brisee (recipe to follow)*

In a large skillet over medium-high heat, cook sausage, breaking it up with a spoon until no longer pink - about 5 minutes. With a slotted spoon, transfer sausage to a plate.
Reduce heat to medium; add onion, thyme, and pepper (if pan is dry add the oil.) Cook, stirring occassionally until onion is translucent - about 5 minutes.

Add flour to pan; cook, stirring for 30 seconds. Stir in stock and cook, stirring intil thick - about 1 minute. Stir in apples and reserved sausage. Remove from heat; let mixture cool.
(Filling can be refrigerated up to overnight in an airtight container).

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. On a lightly floured surface, roll out one disc of dough into a 
14 x 16 inch rectangle, slightly less than 1/8 inch thick. Transfer to a baking sheet lined with parchment paper; top with a second piece of parchment paper. Repeat with remaining dough discs, covering with parchment and stacking rolled dough. Refrigerate 15 minutes.

Using a 3 3/4 inch cookie cutter, cut rounds from sheets of dough. Place two tablespoons filling in center of half of the rounds. Brush edges lightly with beaten egg. Top with remaining rounds, pressing edges with a fork to seal. With a small leaf-shaped cutter, cut shapes from scraps and adhere to pies with some of the beaten egg. (Alternatively, cut leaf shapes out of tops and add cutouts slightly off center to cover the open portion). Combine scraps and reroll. Cut rounds and repeat to fill and form more handpies. Place on parchment-lined baking sheets. Brush with egg. Refrigerate for 15 minutes.

Bake, rotating sheets halfway throughy, until golden brown - about 40 minutes. Serve pies warm or at room temperature.

* Pate Brisee *  

*5 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons sugar
1 pound (4 sticks) cold unsalted butter, cut into tablespoons
3/4 to 1 cup ice water*

Combine flour, salt, and suger in a food processor. Add butter and pulse just until pea-size chumks remain. With machine running, add water through the feed tube and process, just until the dough starts to come together. Transfer mixture to a work surface and bring together to form a dough. Divide dough into thirds. Flatten each piece into a disc then wrap in plastic and refrigerate at least 1 hour (or up to overnight). 

* Additional comments:

Cut rounds of chilled pate brisee, then top with filling. Cut tiny leaf shapes from a second set of pastry rounds or scraps; brush edges of rounds with egg wash to bind and seal the pastry. The egg wash will also add a sheen to the tops of the handpies as they bake.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Haunty said:


> Sandra Lee's Halloween issue is great!
> Everyone should check it out... have found it at Walgreens, Sams Club, B&N, etc. She does a great Halloween special every year on Food Network channel.
> 
> Martha Stewart has really dropped the pumpkin with a Best of issue. & her October Martha Stewart's Living issue has hardly any Halloween content unlike years past. I do enjoy her Halloween special on tv.



Haunty, you cannot know just how much I_ hate _to admit this, but I thought Sandra's Halloween magazine was the best of the lot this year. I am forever teasing my mom about watching her show, what with her "tablescapes" and her constantly chugging a cocktail of some sort. But I was very pleasantly surprised at this issue, and liked it even more than the "Phyllis Hoffman Celebrate Halloween" mag I'd anticipated. 

I did like a few things in Martha's October issue - if only they'd been in her Halloween special, I might've actually had time to finish one for_ this _Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*TV Guide's 3D glasses for Rachel Ray's Halloween 3d Bash*

Just saw a promo for an upcoming Rachel Ray Halloween special in 3D that you might want to pick up the 3D glasses for from the 10/25 issue of TV Guide Magazine. The show looks like it might be a lot of fun actually (and I think I'll like better than Martha's special). Here's info I posted about it under the This Week in TV thread, which has a link to the promo I saw.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I have to agree, Sandra's magazine is one of the best this year. I had/have no idea who she is but I can't leave that magazine face up on my coffee table...her vacant eyes and the accompanying smile creep me out.

My favorite magazines of this year (in no particular order) are:

Sandra Lee
Phyllis Hoffman
Better Homes and Gardens


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sandra's had some interesting Halloween cooking specials in the past that I've enjoyed. From what I remember of her recipes however a lot of the ones I recall used prepackaged products, which I know many people like because it saves them time, but I try to avoid as you end up adding chemicals and fats that you wouldn't really need in your baked products anyway. Aside from that she has some fun ideas.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a subscription to Haunt Attraction Magazine..but it comes so infrequently I need to get another..been thinking of getting Haunt World and or 13th Hour . Anyone here subscribe to 13th ? I haven't received an email reply from them yet after 4 attempts.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang! Ten bucks for a magazine... is that what they're up to now?? I can't remember the last time I bought one lol. We should all chip in 50 cents, and have one person buy them and scan the pages and send to all... But that's probably considered magazine-pirating or something


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

13th hour is 89.00 for a year..how's that for a bit much...? Haunt World I think does come out more regularly than HA does now...I've received two issues so far this year I believe.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Sandra's had some interesting Halloween cooking specials in the past that I've enjoyed. From what I remember of her recipes however a lot of the ones I recall used prepackaged products, which I know many people like because it saves them time, but I try to avoid as you end up adding chemicals and fats that you wouldn't really need in your baked products anyway. Aside from that she has some fun ideas.


I hear ya there, Spookie. I'm a scratch-baker and Sandra's penchant for processed ingredients are one of the things I like to tease my mom about. I rarely follow anyone's recipes precisely anyways...

Sandra is to pre-packaged as Paula Deen is to a stick of butter! They've _all _got their schtick.


----------

